# Historical 5 star hotel ...



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

This Luxurius hotel is located at the Historic center of Salvador Brazil,3rd largest capital city and oldest one as well... This monastary building was constructed in 1586 and named Convento do Carmo (Carmo's nunnery). The 79 humble cells might still have some austarity to them but in the long run recieved funiture made to size, Egyptian cotton sheets, fluffy robes, pillow menu and plasma TVs that in the end, end up killing any austarity left in the place.


----------



## A.U.S. arch. Student (Oct 16, 2006)

very beautiful, i thought the first pic was italy lol


----------



## alessandro_q (Apr 11, 2006)

Similar to mexican stile, I love this city !!!


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

Every room in this hotel is diferent from from the other. The most basic room is about US$450,00 per night but the larger suites are a bit more.


----------



## fiatbao (Sep 5, 2006)

alessandro_q said:


> Similar to mexican stile, I love this city !!!


I can find few similarities with Mexico's historic side not alot though. It is alot similar to Portugal's colonial aquitecture even because at that time Brazil was still Portugal's colony ...Yeah I love it too...


----------



## irving1903 (Nov 25, 2006)

Simple yet elegent...humble yet chic.. 16th century meets 21st century...and o yea 100% Brazilian 

GOTTA LOVE IT!!


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

I love hotels and this is one of the best I've seen.


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

Then you haven't seen many.

Still a very nice place.


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

I've been looking again at the pics and I think my favorite aspects of this hotel are the hallways.


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

MetroGardian said:


> Then you haven't seen many.


Good grief...haha.


----------



## MikeTheGreek (Jan 9, 2007)

It's really picturesque!


----------

